# Cohiba Short or Club



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

The wife loves the Cohiba shorts i bought her last year (100pk) and they are running low. Hell i even enjoy them from time to time when im drinking or in a hurry. They honestly dont taste too bad!:surprise:

I can get a good price on clubs (300pk). Are they comparable to the shorts?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A lot more work goes into the short cellophane wrap, band etc. Its a fatter ring gauge so flavor is more pronounced IMHO.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Agreed on the quality. I have read multiple reviews saying the short is superior so i will stick with what i know. Thanks buddy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:vs_cool:


----------

